# Trimming her hair... umm... down there...



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Zoe's hair around her private part is kind of long, maybe 2 inches long or so. This pointed bit of hair kind of sticks out between her legs when she walks.

Is it okay to trim that hair down? Or does it need to stay long for when she pees?

EDIT: I'm talking solely about the hair on her private part.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it would be fine to trim it so she isn't peeing on it all the time. I had a female gsd that had a few bouts of vaginitis and the vet trimmed her fur to keep moisture from building up and harboring bacteria.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A lot of people will trim a strip of fur from the tail to the belly on hairy dogs with furry butts. It's called a hygenic trim. Not only does it keep bacteria from collecting on the fur and causing UTIs, but it keeps any urine or poo from touching the fur and tracking back into the house and onto the furniture.


----------



## aprofetto (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay great, thanks for the help!

It's funny, after going out to pee and coming in, sometimes there's icicles on her pubic hair. :blush:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure, trim away!
My last dog was a mutt and she had to be trimmed all over the place a couple times a year. Don't worry, it grows back.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would trim it. It will keep her cleaner and keep your house cleaner, since she wont be bringing in urine.


----------

